# I swear...if I get to keep my house...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

...I would love to bring this sweetie home! 

http://www.tvar.org/RP_AdoptMe.asp?aid=6985

I adore seniors!!! :smooch: She should NOT be in a shelter at her age. Any age is bad, but when it's a senior it really breaks my heart.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a cutie 
I wouldnt be able to resist either you can see her cheeky personality shinning through those photos


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Just yesterday I was thinking I should have let this place go and kept Harry... We should not have to make these choices. 
I hope all works out for you and you get BOTH your home and the dog:wavey:


----------

